# WaterMark Remover ?



## khanjee (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi all , fellows,
i need a program which could remove watermark from pictures ? easy in use and a small program , i knows adobe can do this, but it is big and ,truly, i don't know much about it, so plz help , i put this question in some others forums, but , they do not tell me or guide me , but advise me, so i need a software not advise, plz help, i be thanks full, regards and waiting. (about wrog area then appology)
except this one, 
:)


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

are you trying to take off the watermarks you put there?. if not i don't think its legal to remove watermarks from other people pictures with out them allowing you to do it. i was readying in the link you gave an it sounds like its just to remove your own water marks that you put in the pics. i would check first. to make sure you wont get in any trouble.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

why do you want the software - we will not advise on breaking someones copyrighted material


----------



## khanjee (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks for all those, who really really help me,advise me, 

and advise me, 
thanks for this gr8 help, 
regards.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

why do I want to give the standard 'you can mark this solved' speech about now?


----------



## khanjee (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks for another adivse, 
and i will try my best , 007--world is enough--


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

Removing a watermark would involve a lot of work (depending upon how big it is, placement, etc).
There is no simple undo for what you want; the watermark is part of the image. You would need to actually recreate whatever was behind the watermark.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> thanks for all those, who really really help me,advise me,
> 
> and advise me,
> thanks for this gr8 help,
> regards.


would you give someone advice on how to steal from others - if you where asked about safe cracking or house breaking would you not first find out if it was legal activity - for example the person owns the house and lost keys so needs to breakin.....

thats why you are getting this response - I am a photographer and used to make money selling my images that i took a lot of time and trouble creating - now to protect my investment in time I did not want someone stealing my images and using them without some form of payment - so to protect me and my family from lose of income I would watermark the image....
now you are potentailly asking me how can i steal your image....

which is why I asked the following


> why do you want the software - we will not advise on breaking someones copyrighted material


which you have not given a satisfactory answer too.

you will find some fantastic help and advice on this forum, but ony if its legal


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

etaf said:


> would you give someone advice on how to steal from others - if you where asked about safe cracking or house breaking would you not first find out if it was legal activity - for example the person owns the house and lost keys so needs to breakin.....
> 
> thats why you are getting this response - I am a photographer and used to make money selling my images that i took a lot of time and trouble creating - now to protect my investment in time I did not want someone stealing my images and using them without some form of payment - so to protect me and my family from lose of income I would watermark the image....
> now you are potentailly asking me how can i steal your image....
> ...


:up:

i have written to photographers with collections on line, protected by watermarks and other means, with a variety of reasons why i'm asking permission to use their work....some have given it...others have not.... but regardless, they have respected the fact that i asked, without trying to circumvent their right to own their work.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Personally I think it's a bot....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> i have written to photographers with collections on line, protected by watermarks and other means, with a variety of reasons why i'm asking permission to use their work....some have given it...others have not.... but regardless, they have respected the fact that i asked, without trying to circumvent their right to own their work.


great stuff - i remember now being asked by someone about using one of the images off our site - which we dont have a watermark on - just a copyright - and we where happy for them to use the image for free, just wanted a byline as to who the photographer was ... great point :up:

thecoalman 


> Personally I think it's a bot....


whats a bot


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

etaf said:


> whats a bot


The posters in Random!


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

etaf said:


> whats a bot


A bot is a computer program that can carry on a conversation or perform some other task that a human would do. Bots frequently join forums and post things, hence the reson for the image verification on many forums but some can even examine and get around that as well. Generally they post the type of sentences above such as:



> thanks for another adivse, and i will try my best


Which if you consider the fact that no one actually offered any advice and it was stated twice give me a sus[picion that it's a bot. The idea is to add links outgoing links from forums in posts, their siganture, proofile or anywhere else they can put it. I could be wrong though....

I have one installed here: http://www.40lbhead.com/head2head/headbot/

This one in particular will respond to certain keywords in the forum but it's quite restricted to when and where it can post. Suprisingly it will make some sense about 75% of the time especially if you "converse" with it in a normal matter. Instead of asking it queation you have to basically try and talk to it as if it was human.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

cool just had a play


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We cannot assist with this sort of activity.

Please read the rules:

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

Closing thread.


----------

